# Winter Wheat and Beef



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

A good short AgDay video on getting some grazing out of winter wheat in the eastern U.S.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com...84516cd43e93003


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks Mike.

I have always tried to have some winter grazing. I like the idea of the cows being able to keep some green in their system. 
This year I did not drill as much as in years past. I need to crunch some numbers and see if I am saving any money on hay with the added winter forage. 
The cost of seed keeps rising. I may be better off just feeding hay.


----------

